# First Engine, Faded plans, But Not Deterred



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 26, 2009)

Howdy Folks,

I've been putting together my little machine shop for the past several months and now that it is getting near the point where I can actually build something with it I'm preparing for my first engine build. I've been storing up a few plans, some more complicated than others but have decided to go with Elmer's #25 for the first go 'round. I've seen some beautiful renditions of that model posted in various places along with nice photos on setup for the pieces. 

The only thing is....

On the pages that I downloaded from John-Toms, in the far lower right corner there is what I believe to be the steam connector. Hard to tell because the original scan didn't quite cover that corner of the document so the image or outline of the part isn't there but a few letters are visible. I'm thinking I could probably SWAG it here but for my very first engine I figured I'd better be sure about it. 

Does anyone have a better scan of #25 plans or suggestions or should I just buck up and make the part how I think it oughta be and make it work?


----------



## Fred (Sep 26, 2009)

Although I have not built this engine myself, I'd suggest you have a look at
http://start-model-engineering.co.uk/elmers-wobbler/elmers-wobbler-25/ and at the second tif file in the following collection: http://www.davehylands.com/Misc/Elmers-Engines/25_wobbler.zip The respective detail does not really look much better in this scan (which is possibly the source used for creating the PDF you are referring to), but the resolution is significantly higher.

Fred


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Fred. That's the same copy ok, they kinda messed up in the corner on the scan. Oh well, guess I'll march onward and it'll become apparent what the shape and dims oughta be when I get into it more.

-trout


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 27, 2009)

You are right. It is the steam connector.

It is made from 3/16 brass rod. Overall length is 5/8 inch. 5/16 of it is turned down to 1/8 and it is threaded about 5/32 (not dimensioned) 5-40. It is drilled through 1/16 inch.

Gail in NM

PS- Welcome to HMEM Trout.  wEc1


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 27, 2009)

This write up should give you a good understanding of the way to go about your build.

http://start-model-engineering.co.uk/elmers-wobbler/elmers-wobbler-25/


Blogs


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 28, 2009)

>Thanks Gail, that about covers it I think. Doesn't look too complex. Thx for the welcome. I'll be posting more as I gear up. 

>Blogwitch, yes, those are some of the photos I've noticed and one reason why I chose this one to start with. I think it will look nice up on one of my shelves. My wife might even let it into the house.

>I have been a little surprised (excited too) at how many tools and attachments I need (or wanted in some cases) to start my first engine. For example, it wasn't enough to buy a mini lathe and mini mill and get rolling. When you start reading this forum and going to Varmint Al's or mini-lathe.com you see right away that there are some mods to these machines that assist with the general functioning such as the carriage lock, chip shields and tools you can make. Yesterday I ordered a 4-jaw chuck seeing as how I am going to have to bore a rectangular cylinder with the hole offset for this first engine.  

-trout


----------



## firebird (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Trout

My current build A SMALL STEAM ENGINE  over in the A WORK IN PROGRESS section is partly based (loosely) on this engine. It may help you if you go and have a look how I did it.

heers

Rich


----------



## rake60 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dirk Tollenaar is the legal copyright holder of the book, Elmer's Engines. 
He maintains 4 Yahoo groups where he shares all of the plans with the
groups registered members in the "Files" section. 

The groups are:
*Elmers Engines 1*
*Elmers Engines 2*
*Elmers Engines 3*
*Elmers Engines 4*

The groups are free to join, the plans are very clear and it is the proper
way to acquire the prints without bending any copyright laws.

Rick


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 29, 2009)

>firebird, I'll be looking up that thread tonight. Nothing better than to see how others are doing things. Thanks. 

>rake60, ah... now there's the jackpot I was hoping and looking for! Funny, after all the Googling on Elmer's Engines I've done, those Yahoo Groups did not pop up, or I didn't see them. I do hope to build a few more Elmer designs as I work my way up to my goal, to build a _fairly_ large scale, IC hit-and-miss engine. I know... I'm a long way off from that but in two years, I'll have time on my hands as I retire.


----------

